# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Më pëlqen

## erla07

Me pelqen letersia...........
Me pelqen aroma e luleve..........
Me pelqen kur dita nis bukur.....
Me pelqen buzeqeshja e femijve...........

Po ju mund te me thoni cfare ju pelqen?

----------


## Kënga

Kur jasht ben ftohteeee,ngriceee,accaaar,ferfellaazeeee e uuuunnëëë jam brenda, degjoj shoh zjarrin duke u ndezur.Kam nje kafe ne dooore dhe degjoj nje KENGEE te lehtee. :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 
Ju pelqen kjo juve? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## pranvera bica

Me pelqen  cdo gje ne jete...
Me pelqen cdo gje e vertete..
Me pelqen cdo gje e mire
me pelqen...BOTA...e dlire!

----------


## erla07

Me pelqen era
me pelqen dhe vera
por me shume me pelqen Pranvera....

----------


## arjan03

Me pelqen futbolli
Me pelqen te shetis me biciklete
Me pelqen te udhetoj
Me pelqen interneti
Me pelqen muzika

----------


## skender76

Ahhhhh ça me pelqen mu, po s'mund ta them :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

me pelqe kur shoh tjeret tek bejne seks

----------


## Izadora

me pelqen qe ky antari siper do me pa antarin me siper  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

Iza me pelqen ideja, por na mungon sheksi F  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me pelqen zgjimi qe me ben my baby every morning .
Me pelqen how he looks at me . 
Me pelqen attention qe me jep all day long . 
Me pelqen ideja qe he wants a baby se shpejti .
Dhe etj etj etj etj .

----------


## Boy

Me pelqen te lexoj budallalliqe, sepse ndjehem me inteligjent...

----------


## arjan03

Me pelqen te lexoj libra
Me pelqen te rri ter diten ne kompjuter

----------


## erla07

Me pelqen perendimi i diellit.........
Me pelqen edhe shiu kur troket ne xham.....
Me pelqen sfida....

----------


## RockStar

Me pelqen kur gjerat ecin mire ...
Me pelqen edhe te rrezikoj shume...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Me pelqen letersia,filmat dhe shoqeria,
me pelqen fotografimi kenget dhe poezia.
Me pelqen te ha te pi edhe te vallxoj
me pelqen forumi me antar te komunikoj.
Me pelqen shetitja ndanjeher dhe vetmia
me pelqenjeten ta jetoj ashtu si dua une.

*

----------


## saura

> edje mua


Ti perdorja per gjera e vepra ti mira..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

me pelqen te shoh foton e njeres
po skam shans

----------


## valdetshala

> me pelqen te shoh foton e njeres
> po skam shans


hahhahahhah 

nuk i dihet fatit
mu per ate me pëlqejnë befasitë
 qe kjo jete ti dhuron

PS edhe forumi aty ketu

----------


## Linda5

> me pelqen te shoh foton e njeres
> po skam shans


As per te pas ndonjiher nuk do kesh ,sillu mire te kam then  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

linda wo bist du 

e di se jam i lere pa fat ec mo shyqyr se gjej ne gogole foto femrash e kenaqem lol

----------

